# The "Stuff"



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

UT OH....I think I've gone over the top. Our house is filled with so much dog "stuff" even I'm starting to get embarrassed! :blush:

We have at least a dozen dog beds - several in every room

three different size strollers, a plastic water bottle for the stoller.

several carriers (6 or 7 that I can think of) & a pouch with tiny food/water bowls that clips onto a carrier.

lots of shampoos and conditioners

two types of grooming tables & grooming supplies of every type

two wooden pee pee pad boxes and one plastic one

two xpens (one metal and one canvas)

multiple food/water bowls 

toys everywhere you look!

a basket full of leashes

at least three walkings vests for each dog plus walk in harness (I know they have more then that :blush

a closet full of clothes & baskets of sweaters & halloween costumes

a Bow box....filled with three layers of hair bows.

bags of treats, dry food, canned food, raw dehydrated food, bottled water....raw hide bones for chewing on. 

doggie basket on my bike

life vests for swimming

One Large Lookout car seat, two smaller over the head rest car seats, two hard crates for travel.

The UPS truck came yesterday and delivered a doggie bath tub for the kitchen counter. Can't wait to try it out. Oh and there's the doggie shower shelf in our outside shower too...:w00t:

The scary thing is I know there's more I just can't think of everything at the moment....:blink: 

Please tell me that I'm not the craziest person here....:blink:.....please?:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

WOWZA! That sure is a lot of stuff. I kept scrollign down thinking okay, that's gotta be it, but no, there was more stuff! Well you've had your fluffs for quite some time now so have accumulated a lot. Give me a few years and I'm sure I'll catch up. I sometimes come home with another squeeky toy for Aolani (he sure loves those) and finally bought a basket to put all his toys in only to find out it was too high for him so we placed it on it's side so that he can get into it. Every night I put the toys away (will be teaching him to do this himself) and by the time I leave inthe morning they are all already all over our hall runner - and I think that's quite a lot of stuff, but after reading your post, guess it's not so bad after all LOL. The "stuff" just shows how much we love our fluffs and want them to be happy


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Johita said:


> WOWZA! That sure is a lot of stuff. I kept scrollign down thinking okay, that's gotta be it, but no, there was more stuff! Well you've had your fluffs for quite some time now so have accumulated a lot. Give me a few years and I'm sure I'll catch up. I sometimes come home with another squeeky toy for Aolani (he sure loves those) and finally bought a basket to put all his toys in only to find out it was too high for him so we placed it on it's side so that he can get into it. Every night I put the toys away (will be teaching him to do this himself) and by the time I leave inthe morning they are all already all over our hall runner - and I think that's quite a lot of stuff, but after reading your post, guess it's not so bad after all LOL. The "stuff" just shows how much we love our fluffs and want them to be happy


Sounds like you're lagging behind....you'd better get shopping :chili:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I don't think you're crazy at all..but that _may_ be a lot of stuff!! haha! But you do have 4 dogs....so you get a pass!!

(I should show this list to my husband so he realizes that we really don't have so much stuff at all.)


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Wow Pat! lol Let's see: I have a ton of grooming supplies, 1 grooming table, 2 Xpens- one metal and one collapsable; a small basket of toys, 1 dog bed, 1 stroller, and 2 harness dresses. 

LOL I need to get shopping too!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

iheartbisou said:


> I don't think you're crazy at all..but that _may_ be a lot of stuff!! haha! But you do have 4 dogs....so you get a pass!!
> 
> (I should show this list to my husband so he realizes that we really don't have so much stuff at all.)


Good Idea. Then go get another carrier or something fun...



missiek said:


> Wow Pat! lol Let's see: I have a ton of grooming supplies, 1 grooming table, 2 Xpens- one metal and one collapsable; a small basket of toys, 1 dog bed, 1 stroller, and 2 harness dresses.
> 
> LOL I need to get shopping too!


you're not doing so bad yourself. :aktion033:

Well Archie is 6 1/2 so I've been buying for a while. ...and four dogs...they all need their own "stuff" you know. :thumbsup:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I'm pretty much right there with you, minus a bunch of clothes!

8 Xpens (including 4 Seabreeze, 1 plastic one and 3 metal ones)
1 Rover pen 2 plex (that just gets stuffed with clean towels and beds, it's too small, don't like it but I spent a fortune on it so can't give it up)
2 stand dryers (one Edemco 7001 and the Edemco economy one that I take to shows) 
1 grooming table top
3 grooming tables (2 ringside and 1 bigger one)
2 Wonder Wheelers with table tops
1 stroller (hardly used)
At least a dozen beds
Baskets of toys
Cupboards of shampoos and grooming products
Dozens of bows
Approx 20 carriers
Basket of clothes

don't even want to begin adding it all up!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

It just proves that you've gone to the dogs. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:

I know that you have more "stuff" than that. I don't even want to think about all the stuff we have. Let's see:

1. 14 dog beds throughout the house
2. 2 toy boxes filled with dog toys
3. 48 "to go" bags (yes I have a fettish)
4. 1 stroller
5. 5 crates/wire cages
6. 2 outdoor hammocks
7. 2 look out dog seats in my car
8. 2 look out dog seats in Jerry's Jeep
9. 12 harnesses for walking (with matching leashes) and 6 car harnesses
10. 6 retractable leashes
11. Various shampoos and conditioners
12. Grooming bags filled with all kinds of grooming supplies (brushes, combs, clippers, blades, sprays, facial scrubs, etc. etc.)
13. Bag containing all first aide supplies for fluffs
14. Special embroidered towels and washclothes
15. 2 armoires and one closet filled with clothes
16. 9 boxes of sweaters, tees, coats, pjs, boots, nightgrowns, etc.
17. 21 boxes of bows (completely filled)
18. Box with pee pee pads
19. 10 sets of bowls
20. Cookie Jar for treats
21. 4 kitchen drawers stuffed with doggie treats (bully sticks and such).
22. 3 rolling travel bags for the airplane
23. 4 grooming tables (2 are ring side tables)
24. 1 Stand Dryer and 2 table dryers
25. Lots of dog show equipment (that I don't use anymore) including generator, crate wheels, tent for outdoor shows, tack box, fold down crate, drop pens and lots more.
26. Other "stuff" that I can't think of right now.

So no, gf, I know you're not any crazier than I am. :brownbag::wacko1::rofl: And I'm certain that almost all of our SM friends would agree as they have just as much (if not more) "STUFF".:thumbsup:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Remember -- not ALL of my stuff was purchased for just Lacie and Tilly. I accumulated a lot of the "stuff" over 25+ years of showing the Lhasas. It's amazing how much money we have tied up in this "stuff"


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

wow...I am feeling totally 'not worthy'...you all are my idols - tee heee heee

actually I feel normalized with this topic cuz I am teased by my friends for having too much dog stuff...AND with two young pups I am Always shopping

good to be amongst like minded enthusiasts....


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

LOL... I think PICS should be required for this thread...pile all the stuff in one room and take a pic with your little dog(s) in front HAHAHAHAA!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Lacie's Mom said:


> It just proves that you've gone to the dogs. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:
> 
> I know that you have more "stuff" than that. I don't even want to think about all the stuff we have. Let's see:
> 
> ...


 
Lynne!!! You're way ahead of me!! :aktion033: ....but then again, you've been collecting much longer :thumbsup:. ummmm, tell me, what is a "to go" bag? You have 48 of them?? ooooooo.....do I need one? :HistericalSmiley:. Well if I counted each poopie bag on the roll, I've got a really ALOT of them.:blush: 

Actually I do need to get another Look out car seat, but just a regular size. The large one I have holds two. So I really do need one more. Ava rides in her small hard crate in the back seat. And I really don't care for the over-the-head rest seats....which I have two of if anyone wants one....


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

You know what Pat? I only have Toby and I think I have about half as much stuff as you! :w00t: LOL So no, you are not crazy! LOL You are just a very good doggie-mommy! :wub::wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Toby's Mom said:


> You know what Pat? I only have Toby and I think I have about half as much stuff as you! :w00t: LOL So no, you are not crazy! LOL You are just a very good doggie-mommy! :wub::wub:


 
Ok, I've got my calculator out......let's see...if you have 1/2 of the stuff and 1/4 of the dogs...........calculating.........calculating........



.......YOU, my friend need another dog!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Pat -- you already have "to go" bags. That's my name for them. Only Lacie will go in them. They're the carriers (like puses) that the fluffs go in. Juicy Courture, Kwigy Bo, etc. etc. I used to have more because I would take Lacie everywhere and I had one to match all of my work outfits. It's my own special fettish.

And I *NEED *more dog "stuff" all the time. Like last week I *NEEDED* new bows from Marj.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Pat,

There are toys all over the floor of my living room, dining room, 
and kitchen, and the toy box is still full. I have numerous dog beds,
pillows, mats, blankets, etc, for them throughout the house. The boys
also have blankets and water bottles in my car and both of my husband's 
cars. I have bags of harness vests, harnesses, and leashes. Not
to mention many grooming supplies, a hairdryer, 3 x-pens, etc.

I think you've got a lot of good company... lol.

Debbie


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Yes Pat, it adds up and we do get embarrassed. At least I have a basement to stick things in!! LOL~:HistericalSmiley:

I need to ask you something......what is the thingey that goes in the outside shower??? Do they make something to put your dog in to bathe them?


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

CeeCee's Mom said:


> Yes Pat, it adds up and we do get embarrassed. At least I have a basement to stick things in!! LOL~:HistericalSmiley:
> 
> I need to ask you something......what is the thingey that goes in the outside shower??? Do they make something to put your dog in to bathe them?


I had a friend build me a shelf, actually it's two boards that lay next to each other and sit on boards nailed to each end of the shower. OMG, that sounds stupid! I need to take pictures for you.....it works out perfectly for summer baths! Hopefully I'll remember to do this over the weekend....to show you.


----------



## barefoot contessa (Mar 9, 2010)

Pat, I dont think that you are crazy at all. You are very well equipped!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

The A Team said:


> I had a friend build me a shelf, actually it's two boards that lay next to each other and sit on boards nailed to each end of the shower. OMG, that sounds stupid! I need to take pictures for you.....it works out perfectly for summer baths! Hopefully I'll remember to do this over the weekend....to show you.


Ooh...I would also love to see this!! It doesn't sound stupid. It sounds fancy!! I do think :w00t:you have alot of stuff, Pat!! I buy lots of stuff for the doggies when I think to shop, but I don't remember to shop that often.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Fluffs are like our babies and it's perfectly fine to spoil them. You are a very good mama to those precious fluffs !:smootch:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

The A Team said:


> I had a friend build me a shelf, actually it's two boards that lay next to each other and sit on boards nailed to each end of the shower. OMG, that sounds stupid! I need to take pictures for you.....it works out perfectly for summer baths! Hopefully I'll remember to do this over the weekend....to show you.


 
No Pat, don't take pictures.......you really answered my question. You can't order it, it was made for you. That is a unique idea~I have often thought I needed something in the shower, where I did not have to bend all the way over to wash them. Tell your friend to get working on that idea for the home inside shower!!!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

So I decided to do an actual count of what all Toby has. Here goes…

Let’s start with his armoire that is FILLED with his clothes. (Last count was somewhere over 150 outfits for him) :blush:


*A container of at least 10 harnesses with matching leads
*A container filled with at least 6 Halloween costumes
*A container filled with odd n ends (e.g., hats, extra tags, etc.)
*A container of belly bands and Poise Pads
*A basket of MANY shampoos/conditioners
*A grooming box that holds his clippers, shears, combs, hair dryer, nail clippers, nail file and brushes 
*A container for ear and dental health
*A basket that holds his “nightly” treats :innocent:

*Three various gates
*Three dog beds
*A stroller
*A car seat
*Three various carriers
*A HUGE Rubbermaid bin filled to the top with toys
*A kitchen cabinet dedicated to Toby’s food (canned, dehydrated, kibble, treats, etc.) with his own bowls, medications, etc.
*A food scale to weigh his wet food
*Four different kinds of travel bowls

And I am sure I forgot a bunch of stuff as well. :blink:


I really think I have enough here for three dogs. Hmmmm…maybe I should get another! LOL


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

OMG I need to go shopping! My girls are jealous  

Pat what kind of water bottle do you have for a stroller?


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Man! My poor Jack & Jill are deprived! I can't let them see this list! :smrofl:


----------



## Lindy (Mar 25, 2009)

Girl, you could have had the best Beamer they make and still had enough left over to have some young studs wash and wax it (shirtless, of course) for a whole year!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Pat, what a wonderful mom you are!! love it!!:chili::chili:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Please do not let Sweetness and Tessa see this thread - they will think they are deprived. Well, of course, they do have the 3 foot high pile of toys - on each floor. And there are the 8 beds PLUS the new Chicago Bears bed PLUS the fancy four poster brass bed. Oh, and the Bears jerseys and T-shirts (officially licensed NFL merchandise). Oh, yes, there are also the 2 dozen dishes (not kidding) and the two boxes of clothes in the closet. And of course they have their own bathroom for their potty pads. OK, so maybe my kids have almost as much stuff as some of the others!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

maggieh said:


> Please do not let Sweetness and Tessa see this thread - they will think they are deprived. Well, of course, they do have the 3 foot high pile of toys - on each floor. And there are the 8 beds PLUS the new Chicago Bears bed PLUS the fancy four poster brass bed. Oh, and the Bears jerseys and T-shirts (officially licensed NFL merchandise). Oh, yes, there are also the 2 dozen dishes (not kidding) and the two boxes of clothes in the closet. And of course they have their own bathroom for their potty pads. OK, so maybe my kids have almost as much stuff as some of the others!


 
Don't fool yourself....your a maltee owner....you've got the 'stuff" I know your kids are not deprived of ANYTHING! :chili:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

*****NO COMMENT*****:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Do they have outfits like the original A Team? LOL


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

luvmyfurbaby said:


> *****NO COMMENT*****:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


Oh! Look who's laughing......someone with EVERYTHING!!! I knew we'd find you, LOL......



Maglily said:


> Do they have outfits like the original A Team? LOL


 
Close, but I don't sew....so we take what we can get. The girls don't care about the A Team. But the boys.....well you know boys....


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Hunter peeked overt shoulder and told me that he felt he didn't deserve to be on SM as he has no where near the amount of things others have. He is now very upset with me that I make him donate to charity twice a year the things he doesn't use/play with!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

OMG :new_shocked:-- Tyler was just reading this and bolted out the door, barked something about a bus ticket to the Jersey Shore (said it had nothing to do with Snookie) and will be at your house late tonight if the traffic isn't too bad. If not, tomorrow morning for sure. He also barked something to me about being a cheapskate and accused me of clothing my college age son better than him. This is going to cost years of therapy bills. Thanks, Pat!!:angry:

My own first thought when I read your post was -- time for a garage sale.:chili: Let us know when it is and we'll be there.:chili::chili:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Snowbody said:


> OMG :new_shocked:-- Tyler was just reading this and bolted out the door, barked something about a bus ticket to the Jersey Shore (said it had nothing to do with Snookie) and will be at your house late tonight if the traffic isn't too bad. If not, tomorrow morning for sure. He also barked something to me about being a cheapskate and accused me of clothing my college age son better than him. This is going to cost years of therapy bills. Thanks, Pat!!:angry:
> 
> My own first thought when I read your post was -- time for a garage sale.:chili: Let us know when it is and we'll be there.:chili::chili:



Whoops :blink: sorry bout that. 

ummmm actually my "skin" child is jealous because I carry a little album of dog pictures in my purse. Guess I should really add one or two of her :blush:


----------

